# This Weekend (updated)



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

Please be in prayer for us at "A Hunt Above" as we take this boy deer hunting in Mississippi...awesome video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olgzui18 ... re=related

God Bless,


----------



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's a sneak peak of what our new buddy Nick got on Sat... way to go Nick!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Very Cool!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

One of the best pics i have seen all year. That is what hunting and the outdoors is all about.


----------

